# Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070



## BrianDisch (22. Dezember 2018)

*Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Guten Tag,

Ich suche einen Monitor passend zu meinem neuen pc den ich mir kaufen werde.

AMD Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

FullHD?
WQHD?
27 Zoll oder 24 Zoll?
IPS oder VA?

Budget 100-200


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Mit WQHD hast nicht so viel Auswahl bei in diesem Preisbereich: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Mit FullHD sieht es anders aus: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

FullHD in 27 Zoll würde ich aber nicht nehmen.
Habe zwar jetzt keine Erfahrung mit, aber ich habe mal dazu gelesen das FullHD auf nur 24 Zoll etwas Pixelig wird.
Ausserdem stelle ich mir vor das dann die Icons und Menüs sehr groß werden. Klar kann man in Windows per Skalierung wieder ausgleichen, aber das soll nicht immer mit jeden Programm gut skaliert werden.

27 Zoll würde ich daher nur mit WQHD nehmen und ich würde auch WQHD vorziehen.
Mit deiner Grafikkarte sollte es gut laufen, hatte früher mein UWQHD sogar mit nur einer 1070 Grafikkarte am laufen und musste mit den Settings noch nicht mal stark runter gehen.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

In der Liste ist ja bereits ein Monitor also geht es um einen Zweitmonitor für 100-200€ oder was ?


----------



## BrianDisch (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*



0ssi schrieb:


> In der Liste ist ja bereits ein Monitor also geht es um einen Zweitmonitor für 100-200€ oder was ?



Nein, tut mir leid den habe ich als Erinnerung dort hineingefügt hatte vergessen das ich den Link hier reingeschrieben habe^^


----------



## LOGIC (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Mit 100-200€ gibt es leider nix. 

Ab 400€ gehts los aber nur mit Freesync. Habe mir für 650 € einen Asus PG27VQ geholt 27 Zoll WQHD mit 144hz und G-Sync passend zur RTX 2070. Klasse Kombi was Performance sowie Bildquali angeht.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Faustregel: 

Monitorbudget mindestens gleich GPU-Budget. Was willst du so eine Billigmöhre an eine so teure GPU anschliesen? Hast du ja nichts davon...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Nö, warum?
Nen Monitor sucht man zuerst mal danach aus, was man braucht oder haben will. 
Dann guckt man was sowas kostet. 
Das umfaßt bei mir jetzt eine Spanne von 300-600 Euro. 
Muss ich jetzt den für 600 kaufen, weil meine GPU 550 Euro gekostet hat?

Anders herum gibt der TE ein Budget vor, entweder nimmt der TE jetzt etwas was er dafür kriegt oder er erhöht sein Budget und bekommt was er will.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Bla. Eine Faustregel heißt Faustregel, weil sie eine ungefähre passende Richtung angibt und nicht unbedingt ein in Stein gemeißeltes Gesetz ist. Heißt: wenn GPU und Monitor um den Faktor 4 auseinanderklaffen, passen sie definitiv nicht zusammen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Man kann das nicht einfach nur am Preis festmachen.
Wenn man jetzt deinen Faktor 4 zugrunde legt, passt ein UHD 144Hz Gsync auch nicht zur 2070.
Genauso kein 150 Euro 60Hz FHD Monitor. 
Es kann aber in beiden Fällen gut passen, nur die Umstände müssen passen. 

Wenn der TE halt nur 200 Euro ausgeben will, muss er halt mit nem  32" WQHD 60Hz oder 24/27" FHD 60/75Hz Monitor leben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Man kann das nicht einfach nur am Preis festmachen.
> Wenn man jetzt deinen Faktor 4 zugrunde legt, passt ein UHD 144Hz Gsync auch nicht zur 2070.
> Genauso kein 150 Euro 60Hz FHD Monitor.
> Es kann aber in beiden Fällen gut passen, nur die Umstände müssen passen.


Kann mir keinen Umstand vorstellen, in dem die beiden Beispiele passen würden.


> Wenn der TE halt nur 200 Euro ausgeben will, muss er halt mit nem  32" WQHD 60Hz oder 24/27" FHD 60/75Hz Monitor leben.


Frei nach dem Motto: Kann man machen, ist aber kacke.

Wenn der TE nur 200 Euro für den Monitor ausgeben will, muss er sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum der dann bereit war, 800 für die Grafikkarte auszugeben.


----------



## BrianDisch (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kann mir keinen Umstand vorstellen, in dem die beiden Beispiele passen würden.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: Kann man machen, ist aber kacke.
> 
> Wenn der TE nur 200 Euro für den Monitor ausgeben will, muss er sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum der dann bereit war, 800 für die Grafikkarte auszugeben.



500euro Grafikkarte ^^ aber ich verstehe worauf du hinauswillst .


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Also früher galt mal die goldene Gamer Regel, dass die Grafikkarte doppelt so teuer sein sollte wie der Monitor damit FPS und Hz nicht zu weit auseinander sind.
aber heute gilt eher wer mit einer GTX1060 auf einem Dell S2716DG 144Hz bei 30-60FPS mit 30-60Hz zockt als cool. Das nennt sich glaube Volksverdummung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Regel beim Monitorkauf. 
Kauf so, dass es deinen Ansprüchen entspricht. 
Jede Regel die einen Preis beinhaltet, macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Verak (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Es gibt schon gute WQHD IPS 60+Hz Modelle um die ~250€ und nicht jeder brauch 144Hz oder auch ne passende Sync Technologie. Daher finde ich das mit der vermeintlichen "Faustregel" auch Schwachsinn. Wenn es dann noch Leute gibt die sich gar mit FullHD und 60Hz zufrieden geben, kann man nochmals 100€ sparen und hat mit einer entsprechend potenten Grafikkarte dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe aufzurüsten. Geschweige denn das man auch mit dem tollen RTX Feature in den Genuss akzeptabler Frames unter FHD kommt ... das neuste/teuerste ist nicht immer gleich das beste. Liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters.

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal die 144Hz FHD Modelle anschauen. Hatte nun über 3 Jahre nen AOC 75Hz Freesync Monitor und bin super zufrieden gewesen was die Verarbeitung und die Bildqualität betraf. Würde mir vielleicht den hier von AOC mal anschauen, hat super Bewertungen.


----------



## BrianDisch (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*



Verak schrieb:


> Es gibt schon gute WQHD IPS 60+Hz Modelle um die ~250€ und nicht jeder brauch 144Hz oder auch ne passende Sync Technologie. Daher finde ich das mit der vermeintlichen "Faustregel" auch Schwachsinn. Wenn es dann noch Leute gibt die sich gar mit FullHD und 60Hz zufrieden geben, kann man nochmals 100€ sparen und hat mit einer entsprechend potenten Grafikkarte dann auch wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe aufzurüsten. Geschweige denn das man auch mit dem tollen RTX Feature in den Genuss akzeptabler Frames unter FHD kommt ... das neuste/teuerste ist nicht immer gleich das beste. Liegt aber im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal die 144Hz FHD Modelle anschauen. Hatte nun über 3 Jahre nen AOC 75Hz Freesync Monitor und bin super zufrieden gewesen was die Verarbeitung und die Bildqualität betraf. Würde mir vielleicht den hier von AOC mal anschauen, hat super Bewertungen.



Hatte mir auch jetzt 1-2 fullhd 144hz monitore angeguckt 
Was haltet ihr von den Viewsonic VX2458-C-MHD?


----------



## Verak (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

War auch schon am überlegen nen Viewsonic zu holen. Aber nachdem ich mein Budget aufstocken konnte, wurde es dann doch nen 27" 144Hz WQHD von Acer. Hatte den 27" WQHD 60Hz IPS Viewsonic im Auge gehabt. Denke der ausgewählte von dir wird auch super sein für sein Geld.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Klar gibt es gute günstige Monitore mit 60 Hz, das sind aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht unbedingt Gaming-Monitore, denn ich finde die 144 Hz eigentlich immer lohnenswert. Und mit WQHD und 144 Hz gibt es einen guten Kompromiss, der auf die meisten gehobenen Ansprüche halt passt.


----------



## Verak (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Wenn man denn bereit ist das Geld dafür auszugeben, bzw. man dieses auch hat. Aber dies als "Faustregel" zu übernehmen, nur weil man 300€ mehr für eine GPU ausgegeben hat, ist wie gesagt m.M.n. Schwachsinn.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Am besten wir kaufen Alle WQHD 144Hz IPS G-Sync für 700€ ... dann geht die meiste Kohle an AU Optronics und Nvidia wodurch deren Rotz schön lange am Markt bleibt.
9900K und RTX nicht vergessen damit der technische Fortschritt zum Stillstand kommt. Mit 14nm auf einem Glitzerpanel mit Placebo Sync und 1000€ GPU ins Jahr 2020.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Wenn man dafür nicht bereit ist, das Geld auszugeben (der Aufpreis ist idR wirklich nicht hoch), braucht man auch nicht den Aufpreis für die leistungsfähige(re) Grafikkarte auszugeben. Das gleich als Schwachsinn zu bezeichnen, zeugt schon von arger Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Verak (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Freut mich das du meinen Text im Kontext dessen liest wie er gemeint ist. Nämlich auf die Aussage im Bezug auf die Faustregel. Aber ist ok, denke wir sind hier fertig.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn man dafür nicht bereit ist, das Geld auszugeben (der Aufpreis ist idR wirklich nicht hoch), braucht man auch nicht den Aufpreis für die leistungsfähige(re) Grafikkarte auszugeben.


Ist es nicht ein Widerspruch mehr Geld für eine Bildsynchronisationstechnik auszugeben um eine zu schwache GPU Leistung zu kompensieren ?
Was wenn man das Geld in mehr GPU Leistung investiert wodurch diese Technik überflüssig wird dann hat man am Ende doch viel mehr davon !
Übrigens finde ich fast 300€ Aufpreis absurd wenn man weiß, dass eine kostenlose Technik namens Vesa Adaptiv Sync zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Wer redet denn hier von deinem verhassten G-Sync? Darum geht es direkt ja nicht mal.


----------



## 0ssi (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor Empfehlung für RTX 2070*

Ok, wenn es um die Aktualisierungsrate ging dann bin ich ganz bei dir denn der Aufpreis zu 144Hz beträgt meist "nur" 50-100€. Ich würde bei FHD und Shootern sogar direkt auf 240Hz gehen
aber für Leute mit Nvidia Mittelklasse Grafikkarte, die nie mehr als 50-75FPS haben, wäre es trotzdem gut wenn es entsprechende Monitore mit G-Sync zum gleichen Preis wie FreeSync gäbe.
Stattdessen herrscht quasi ein 144Hz Kaufzwang nur weil man eine moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik gegen Tearing haben möchte. Klare Benachteiliging für Nvidia Grafikkarten Besitzer.


----------

